# Hi



## QiGongGuy (May 2, 2007)

To introduce myself I'm Carlos. I love mantids, especially orchids, #9's, and ghosts! Willing to buy pairs if you got a good rep and will spread good things around on myspace &amp; stuff (if you don't screw me over) LOL :lol: Luv chinchillas!Luv mantids! Luv everything EXEPT SPIDERS! They just creep me out.:shock: You can reply if you got the above mantids 4 sale or if you're just bored. :wink: Bye :wink:


----------



## Rick (May 2, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## OGIGA (May 2, 2007)

Finally found the introduction forum, eh? Welcome!


----------



## robo mantis (May 2, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 2, 2007)

A big Hello from Ohio!


----------



## Ian (May 2, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Carlos


----------



## QiGongGuy (May 6, 2007)

Wow everyone's so nice! So does anybody have pics of mantids they want to share? Setups r good 2.


----------



## OGIGA (May 6, 2007)

Certainly! You can find mine here.


----------



## QiGongGuy (May 6, 2007)

Thanx great pix! I just got a some new screensavers LOL


----------

